# Looking for a little place to live



## sky annie (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello, I am a volunteer in India (UK resident). I have about 60,000 pounds to spend and am looking to buy a small place in Portugal for myself and my Chihuahua during the summer months in India. I would like a quiet area, close to the beach if possible. Close to a shop. Any advice would be welcome. :welcome:


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It's more than enough to buy you a place in the central zone close(ish) to a river beach (and a town with a few shops) but less likely to be enough to get you a place on the coast.


----------



## sky annie (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks! Do you have any particular place in the central area?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We live near figueiro dos vinhos and if you click the link just below this post, and then click about central portugal and watch the videos there, you'll see what the area is like.

In this area, you'll be able to find a smallish house that's ready to move into but might benefit from improvements as the agents say for about €45k upwards....... and possibly a bit less.


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

It is plenty enough to buy a great flat in many of the coastal towns north of Lisbon. Fire up google maps, follow the coast up from the city, and search for T2 in the various towns. £60k buys you €85k at the moment. T2 is 2 beds. Plentry for sale in your budget in Peniche, Nazare, Sao Martinho. You may be able to pick something up even closer to Lisbon. All the towns I have mentioned have good transport links to the city.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Gotta say I was thinking houses rather than apartments......... so Centralbound raises a good point & if you're not going to be there all the time an apartment might be well worth considering...... not as good for a dog though.


----------



## sky annie (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks so much. Not as good for a dog but I may be able to find one with a little garden!


----------



## sky annie (Aug 21, 2015)

Centralbound said:


> It is plenty enough to buy a great flat in many of the coastal towns north of Lisbon. Fire up google maps, follow the coast up from the city, and search for T2 in the various towns. £60k buys you €85k at the moment. T2 is 2 beds. Plentry for sale in your budget in Peniche, Nazare, Sao Martinho. You may be able to pick something up even closer to Lisbon. All the towns I have mentioned have good transport links to the city.


Thanks! You mean search on Rightmove?


----------



## sky annie (Aug 21, 2015)

2 bedroom apartment for sale in Peniche, Peniche, Leiria, Portugal 

Looks quite good but I guess they could build right in front!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Annie and :welcome: to expatforum Portugal bit 

I have just sent you a Private Message


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

Have a look at this website, some very low priced properties. I have no connection with them but have a friend who bought through them. Property for sale in Portugal - Portugal property - Real estate in Portugal


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

We just bought through Portugal Property and the experience was good.

One thing is to allow plenty of time ..... also, no amount of internet searching beats being here.


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

You can get a feel for what's what on casa.sapo.pt and olx.pt/imoveis - these are aggregators. There are others too. Once you find some areas you like you can visit and then think about agencies. 

If you are going to visit once a year just for a season then the distance from the airport isn't as important and you could consider the whole coastline up to Porto. Above and below Lisbon would be my own choice though, for transport, access to a nice city for culture / leisure days and also resale potential.


----------



## sky annie (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you so much!


----------



## sky annie (Aug 21, 2015)

Centralbound said:


> You can get a feel for what's what on casa.sapo.pt and olx.pt/imoveis - these are aggregators. There are others too. Once you find some areas you like you can visit and then think about agencies.
> 
> If you are going to visit once a year just for a season then the distance from the airport isn't as important and you could consider the whole coastline up to Porto. Above and below Lisbon would be my own choice though, for transport, access to a nice city for culture / leisure days and also resale potential.


That's really useful. Thanks!


----------

